#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: مشکل پورت dvi

## aytak

سلام
  من یه مانیتور 22 hpگرفتم که به کارت گرافیکgtx 295که دو تا پورت dviداره  وصل می کنم تصویر نمی ده ولی با تبدیل dviبهvga با کابل vgaتصویر میده
کارهای انجام شده
1- مانیتور رو با کابلdviبه یه سیستم دیگه وصل کردم تصویر داد
2-با یه کارت گرافیک دیگه امتهان کردم با کابل dvi تصویر داد
3-نصب آخرین دایور کارت
مشکل dviکارت گرافیک هست من موندم چرا با مبدل تصویر میده با کابلdvi که وصل می کنم تصویر نمیده
عکس پورت کارت گرافیک و مانیتور رو پیوست کردم
لطفا راهنمایی نمایید
با تشکر

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## brutalfast

نگاه کنید شما دوتا پورت dvi دارید
یکی 29 پین یکی 25 پین
پس شما دارید کابل 25 پین استفاده می کنید پس نبایدم جواب بده
شما باید دنبال مانیتوری باشید که پورت 29 پین بهش بخوره بعد با کابل 29 پینی وصل کنید تصویر میده

----------

*aytak*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## aytak

> نگاه کنید شما دوتا پورت dvi دارید
> یکی 29 پین یکی 25 پین
> پس شما دارید کابل 25 پین استفاده می کنید پس نبایدم جواب بده
> شما باید دنبال مانیتوری باشید که پورت 29 پین بهش بخوره بعد با کابل 29 پینی وصل کنید تصویر میده


جالب اینجاست یه کارت دیگه 29 پینی نصب کردم با همون کابل تصویر داد ولی رو کارت gtx295 تصویر نمیده

----------


## aytak

دوستان کسی راهکار دیگه بلده؟

----------


## sabz1

یعنی مانیتور شما هم dvi و هم vga داره؟
به نظرم رزولیشن را در vga باید پایین بیارید و درdvi یکم بالا تر باید اینها را تنظیم کنید و روی مانیتور و روی 60hz و 70hz امتحان کنید.یک بار با تنظیمات این قسمتها تصویر گرفتم موفق باشید.

----------

